# cuanto consume en vatios de 10 leds blancos



## franco (Sep 22, 2005)

Hola saludarlos y solicitar ayuda para saber cuanto consume en vatios 10 leds blancos los cuales cada uno tiene una resistencia limitadora de 1.5 k y estan alimentados con 12 voltios, agradezco su gentil ayuda
saludos.


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 22, 2005)

Cada led consume aproximadamente 20mA.

tenes que hacer ley de ohm y listo.

si están en serie el consumo es el mismo, pero la tensión se divide entre los mismos, si están en paralelo el consumo se suma y la tensión aplicada es la misma.


----------



## Raflex (Sep 22, 2005)

Hola, para saber cuanta potencia consume, solo utiliza la formula voltaje al cuadrado sobre resistencia y multiplicalo por los 10 leds.

Esto es P=((12^2)/1500)*10 = 0.96 W


----------

